
Understanding the limits of deep learning - midhunsezhi
https://venturebeat.com/2017/04/02/understanding-the-limits-of-deep-learning/?bt_ee=7bJKHFhojAf2EimIBUvSCuWSMj7iPVOT9MdUg80VVcnyipMb0sYJ5QHosr/XieAd&bt_ts=1491492924657
======
Aron
I find the adversarial network examples very illuminating in showing just how
different these dnn's function differently than our own brains (and how they
are thus likely rather far off from generalized intelligence). These systems
are still relying heavily on low-level coincidences for classification rather
than more durably high-level generalizations. Kind of an overfitting of the
lowest layer. Or something..

------
SJacPhoto
Interesting read, thank you :)

